# Spot Vanes



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

3B43 said:


> I posted this on the 'general' forum, w/ZERO answers. Maybe I can get some here. I noticed on the AT video of the shoot-off @ Vegas, that many, if not most of the arrows had feathers, or 4" vanes. Why? Verus Blazers, Quickspins, etc. I'm setting up a bow/arrows for spots and am wondering about this.
> 
> Thanks.


For the short 18M distance, the feathers correct faster and since it is only 18m, you don't have to worry about the arrow drop you would have at longer distances! Heck, my arrows weighed 600+ grains this year! And there were people there with heavier arrows than mine!! The feathers are very forgiving and if there is any contact with the rest, the feathers just absorb the contact by laying down. :wink:


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Nevadapro summed it up well. The only other thing I would add is that feathers catch much more air than vanes or in other words create more drag which stabilizes those big arrows faster.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Bohning Blazers*

They are exactly correct. Most of the shooters use the longer feathers or vanes.

Personally, I'm using the 2" Blazers set up with about a 3 degree angle fro a bitzenberger jig and helical clamp with good results. I also shoot a bit more speed than most by using my ASA set-up with X-Jammers running about 280. 

You might build 3 or 4 arrows with several styles and try for yourself what may work best for you.

Good luck.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*vanes*

out side i use 1.5 flex fletch. inside i use 2.5 feathers as you shoot 1 arrow a spot.


----------

